# The future of nickel?



## HobieYak (9 December 2010)

Any thoughts on the future of nickle ? - particularly in relation to stocks ENK and MRE.

Both European Nickle (leach process ) and Minara (cash positive) appear to have some good press during 2010 but I guess their future all depends on what happens to Nickle.


----------



## michael_selway (2 April 2011)

HobieYak said:


> Any thoughts on the future of nickle ? - particularly in relation to stocks ENK and MRE.
> 
> Both European Nickle (leach process ) and Minara (cash positive) appear to have some good press during 2010 but I guess their future all depends on what happens to Nickle.




MRE looks good, not sure about ENK. What about MCR, IGO, WSA? Any others? thanks MS


----------

